# rothschildianum



## Secundino (Aug 27, 2017)

*not rothschildianum - but a multifloral disaster!*

It will be a strange flowering time, if it really is going to flower:






Paphiopedilum rothschildianum by Secun, on Flickr

I won't complain!


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, it certainly looks like a sheath.


----------



## DIN (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks promising.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 27, 2017)

It's a flower sheat, that's for sure and now you have to wait.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 28, 2017)

Unless the unmentionable happens (i.e. bud blast and other nasty stuff...didn't say that, did I? Or as mr. Fawlty says: "I only mentioned the war once...and I think I got away with it!")- it seems that you are going to father a flower...or hopefully more! 



Secundino said:


> It will be a strange flowering time, if it really is going to flower:



Is it actually a strange flowering time for Europe? I've had my Roths flower in june as well as november (and that's up here north, i.e. Denmark). Btw. my supardii is at the moment at the end of its latest flowering.


----------



## blondie (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks promising looking forward to it


----------



## Secundino (Aug 29, 2017)

No idea when roth's are going to flower over here, it is my first. I thought the flowering time for northern hemisphere would be from march on; but if it is after the hottest season, it would be now ... in any case, I'm happy that the waiting has ended!


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 29, 2017)

Is the sheath already full or yet empty?

I bloomed several roths what produced the sheath in summer/fall of the previous year.

But it's possible too it blooms this fall. It arrived just one time in my experience and the quality was less good than spring bloom.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, it is full and growing strong, already to see. Comparing to the rest of the plant's growing it's quick!

I hope that the intense light we have over here will help for the quality (if this is the active parameter, don't know).


----------



## Secundino (Sep 3, 2017)

Paphiopedilum rothschildianum by Secun, on Flickr

Strong growing, 6-7mm in 24h.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2017)

:clap:


----------



## Secundino (Sep 7, 2017)

Paphiopedilum rothschildianum by Secun, on Flickr

Rocketing at a speed of 13mm/24h. Five bracts can be seen, on of them is basal, the other ... who knows? And the shadow of the first bud!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice!! i like the mm/day data!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 8, 2017)

Paphiopedilum rothschildianum by Secun, on Flickr

16mm last day - now you can see the spike. I know the growth of a Paph spike can be swift in comparison to the rest of the plant, but it is always a surprise to check it. If you'd asked me, I'd say 'about 5mm a day'!
Anyway, if this growth is pushing up the first flower to a decent hight, I'll be pleased.


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 8, 2017)

A cross name or unknown parentage?


----------



## Secundino (Sep 9, 2017)

Unknown parentage. I got this plant from Regina Elsner in november 2013. It is a first flowering for this plant. If you have any clue which background this plant may have, once its flowers open, don't hesitate to tell!

Today I could easily count four buds/shadows - 20mm of growth from yesterday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 9, 2017)

The shape of the bracts suggests to me that this plant may not be pure rothschildianum (they have a kolopakingii-influenced look to my eyes). I could easily be wrong. I hope I am for your sake!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 9, 2017)

Just my thoughts.  There are not many Bel Royal's I like.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 12, 2017)

Paphiopedilum rothschildianum cf. by Secun, on Flickr
Whatever it is, four buds for a first flowering is good.


----------



## annab (Sep 12, 2017)

mine like your come from Elsner ,I bought it in the same year and the plant is similar to your. well 2 weeks ago is flowered for the first time ,a very ridiculous spike so I have cut away it.
I hope for the next,but I'm no optimistic.
all the best for your.
bye bye ,Anna


----------



## Secundino (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello Anna, I remember you had a similar plant from the other thread I started some time ago and wondered if your plant had flowered.
Do you have any photograph to share? 
Why was the spike 'ridiculous'?
Was it a roth at all? 

Sorry for this assault ... ... In any case, as our both plants are growing strong, yours sure will get a second flowering in ... two years I guess? All of the photobucket images have disappeared, but you can see some of them here. It's in spanish, but you should be able to read it.


----------



## annab (Sep 13, 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


.
this is the plant now.so you can see what I intend when I said ridiculous spike and flower (short spike and small flowers).I have not fresh images of flowers,I have take back from garbage one flower for show you .for me is not a rothschildianum but I am inexpert after all .
bye bye ,Anna


----------



## Secundino (Sep 13, 2017)

Oouuuch! That hurts.
'Ridiculous' is a polite way to define it. I'm so sorry for you. After fostering a young rothschildianum over four years one has high expectations. 

I can't do it from here if my plant turns out as messy, for the import regulations have changed half a year ago. But as far as I know, Regina Elsner is a very kind and helpful person, and she usually has plants with good quality so, if you don't want to wait for another couple of years, perhaps it would be a good idea to contact Frau Elsner and show her this peculiar flowering. I'd wish you could get a replacement, I really do.

Ciao Anna


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 13, 2017)

This spike could be from a Saint swithin...

annab, I see supardii in this bad flower. Maybe a David Ott (what could be too the Secundino plant if no StS)?


----------



## Secundino (Sep 13, 2017)

Paphiopedilum cf. rothschildianum by Secun, on Flickr

St Swithin can be a consolation prize if it is a real good one; David Ott would be a disaster.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 17, 2017)

Well, it seems I've got the same crxxxp like anna b. 




No way this can be a Paph. rothschildianum, by Secun, on Flickr

As soon as I have a 'well developed' open flower, I'll write to Elsner.


----------



## Justin (Sep 17, 2017)

Sorry. Not a roth. I have been there.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 19, 2017)

I usually manage to refrain my comments on ugly flowers posted by someone else, but as this one is mine, I feel free to call it a crap. You may feel free, too! (I've seen there is another thread on _P. supardii_ - which I up to now think this plant is, too - where nearly all agreed that this species is not the most beautiful!) If I had to make a ranking of the ugliest Paph, _supardii_ would be on top!





Paphiopedilum noid, most likely cf. P. supardii 'The Ugly Swan' by Secun, on Flickr

The flowers are opening very slowly - and the growth of the spike has stopped. There will be five flowers.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 19, 2017)

Not an ugly flower! The pouch on them is dark!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 19, 2017)

It does look like a supardii at this point. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guldal (Sep 20, 2017)

*Anathema!*



Secundino said:


> I've seen there is another thread on _P. supardii_ - which I up to now think this plant is, too - where nearly all agreed that this species is not the most beautiful! If I had to make a ranking of the ugliest Paph, _supardii_ would be on top!



Allow me to speak up on behalf of the poor defenseless P. supardii: you might call it different, you might not personally like it, but it's an utterly subjective and judgemental statement to deem it ugly! oke:

I for my part both love and like it, as I've stated with some vehemence before - and I warn you: just don't get me started! :evil:


----------



## Secundino (Sep 20, 2017)

Welcome! 
You are member of the MLF (Malmö Liberation Front), right? Always looking at the bright side of life!:rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (Sep 20, 2017)

I LOVE supardii. :drool: Too bad we live in different countries or I'd buy it from you. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose. Please post photos when it's fully open.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 21, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Welcome!
> You are member of the MLF (Malmö Liberation Front), right?



If that one was adressed to me, I utterly deny the charges, and plead: not guilty, Your Honor! 

I'm a member of KLF - no, not the british electronica/acid house group, not the christian teachers union (Kristelig Lærer Forening), but: Københavns Liberation Front - freedom fighters for suppressed supardiis! :rollhappy:

And by the way: 
Malmö = Sweden (at the other end of The Bridge) 
København/Copenhagen = The capital of Denmark (where The Bridge begins - that is, seen from here!)


----------



## Secundino (Sep 21, 2017)

As islander (someone living on a island) in sight of another island there is always the riddle who looks at the brighter side of live. The 'mainlanders' seldom have this opportunity, and when they have (like from Malmö), they look at the bright side!
'In-landers' won't understand that.

For a moment I thought you were from S.P.U.S. Terrible people.
oke:

And this plant, well, it is not a defenceless plant at all. It's a sucker, living for four years now on the lovingly care, water and nutrients intended for a roth. An ugly parasite. A deceptive cuckoo, short-tailed ugly whydah of the plant world. :evil:


----------



## Guldal (Sep 21, 2017)

Ola! España! :wink:

Ups, hopefully, I didn't put my foot in - that is if you are one of the guys, who won't be spanish after the referendum! 

S.P.U.S.????


----------



## Secundino (Sep 21, 2017)

The referendum - or whatever will happen after 1st of october - will not change nationality. The Republic of Catalunya to come accepts double nationality. 

S.P.U.S. is 'The Society to Protect the Ugly Supardiis'. Terrible people, believe me.


----------

